# Can't use Gift Cards online?



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just tried to order a MBP online at apple.ca and there is nowhere to enter gift cards. I phoned into apple and they said you can't use Canadian gift cards to purchase stuff online, nor can you use them in the states!! 

There's $1000 of Apple gift cards on my desk here (I've been saving) and $520 of Amex gift cards that I can't use!

Anyway, I asked them to escalate and after being put on hold for about 10 minutes, they said to submit a complaint on the contact page, near the bottom right. I submitted website feedback but there's really no "sales feedback" section.

Has anyone heard of this?! I mean, even if I wanted to purchase it in-store there's no stock anywhere and the 16G version can only be ordered online. This is ridiculous..


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Are these Apple cards iTunes gift cards?

I can see Apple refusing to take iTunes Store cards at the Apple Store for hardware because you can commonly buy them at 20% off at retailers - Apple sells them to retailers at a discount far greater than they wholesale their hardware at. Apple makes much more profit margin on the iTunes store and App store, and they can afford to take the cut. But not so much with hardware.

For the Amex gift cards you may be able to enter them as credit cards.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*gift cards*

I got this too. Apparently the trick is to have an iTunes account, maybe you need an Apple ID too... so, login with that, buy your stuff, and when you get to the payment area, then type in your gift card number, and it should work. Weird, but that's the way it seems to work. just like with free stuff in canada, for which you need a credit card in the first place. what? I thought it was free, well, it is, but the rules and the law state that that we have to ask for a credit card, etc...

well, good luck with it

John B


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

johnb1 said:


> I got this too. Apparently the trick is to have an iTunes account, maybe you need an Apple ID too... so, login with that, buy your stuff, and when you get to the payment area, then type in your gift card number,


Can you use iTunes account balance for hardware purchases?
iTunes Gift Card policy iTunes Gift Card - Buy iTunes Store Gift Cards - Apple Store (Canada)
"Valid only on iTunes Store for Canada... Not redeemable for cash, no refunds or exchanges (except as required by law). *Card may not be used to purchase any other merchandise,* allowances or iTunes gifting"

I sure hope you haven't been buying up iTunes gift cards with the intention of purchasing hardware... 

If the cards are Apple Store credits, that's a different story.

Store payment policy
Sales Policies - Apple Store (Canada)
"Payment Methods

Credit Card
The Apple Store accepts Visa, MasterCard, and American Express. ...

Certified Cheque or Money Order
The Apple Store accepts certified cheques and money orders as valid forms of payment. Personal or business cheques are not accepted. ...

Wire Transfer
The Apple Store accepts bank wire transfers as a valid form of payment..."


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> Are these Apple cards iTunes gift cards?


No, I'd suggest they mean Apple Gift Cards (first on the left). I know a bride & groom who had these on their wedding registry recently... Used them for a MacBook Air and iPad.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> No, I'd suggest they mean Apple Gift Cards (first on the left). I know a bride & groom who had these on their wedding registry recently... Used them for a MacBook Air and iPad.


OK, yes, that's the American store site. The Canadian Apple.ca store does not mention Apple Gift cards and doesn't sell them.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> OK, yes, that's the American store site. The Canadian Apple.ca store does not mention Apple Gift cards and doesn't sell them.


They might not sell them online, but certainly do in store.. Bought $100 one at Fairview for said bride and groom. It's the same as buying one for Old Navy, Gap, Toys R Us, The Bay, The Keg, etc...


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah these are apple gift cards not iTunes cards. All were purchased in-store by various friends and family. They simply don't work on the apple.ca site and you can't use multiple credit cards to pay so I can't use the Amex gift cards either. 

I called the Waterloo store and spoke with the manager. He said if I can get the receipts he can refund them. Wish me luck on that one. :/

The kick in the head is that the MBP i want is not available in store (16g ram) and so I can ONLY buy it online.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Mckitrick said:


> Yeah these are apple gift cards not iTunes cards. All were purchased in-store by various friends and family. They simply don't work on the apple.ca site and you can't use multiple credit cards to pay so I can't use the Amex gift cards either.
> 
> I called the Waterloo store and spoke with the manager. He said if I can get the receipts he can refund them. Wish me luck on that one. :/
> 
> The kick in the head is that the MBP i want is not available in store (16g ram) and so I can ONLY buy it online.


I've ordered CTO in store before... Are you sure you can't?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> I've ordered CTO in store before... Are you sure you can't?


That's what I would try, go into an AppleStore with your various moneys and get them to order CTO online & take your payment in person.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've just been through this. There's no way around it. 

Stores can't order custom builds. They don't carry them and cannot sell them. There's no exceptions to the online prohibition against store cards. You don't want the list of people I went through..

So I settled for the 8GB retina instead of the 16. 

You can however get your gift cards refunded to cash if bought with cash (you need a receipt) or to the credit card used to purchase them (assuming it was yours). End of.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I asked the store manager about going in and ordering through the store and he said that wasn't possible. 
At this point, an email to Tim is all that will work I'm thinking. Or getting those receipts. I have 7 cards total, thoughl!

What if I just went in the store, bought something worth $1520 using the various cards and then returned it the next day? I'm thinking they would just give me a big fat gift card. *sigh* I'm beginning to understand why I see so many gift cards up on Kijiji.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

This scenario has a high degree of suckishness. Fie on thee, Apple!


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

johnb1 said:


> ...just like with free stuff in canada, for which you need a credit card in the first place. what? I thought it was free, well, it is, but the rules and the law state that that we have to ask for a credit card, etc...


Sort of off-topic, but although it may seem otherwise, a credit card isn't required to get free items at the iTunes store. Don't cave and give up that information if you weren't intending to buy anything.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I was told you might buy with a mix of gift card and credit card. Then when you return something, they (they'll consult with a manager) have the option of refunding to the credit card completely. 




Mckitrick said:


> I asked the store manager about going in and ordering through the store and he said that wasn't possible.
> At this point, an email to Tim is all that will work I'm thinking. Or getting those receipts. I have 7 cards total, thoughl!
> 
> What if I just went in the store, bought something worth $1520 using the various cards and then returned it the next day? I'm thinking they would just give me a big fat gift card. *sigh* I'm beginning to understand why I see so many gift cards up on Kijiji.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> I've just been through this. There's no way around it.
> ... ... ...
> You can however get your gift cards refunded to cash if bought with cash (you need a receipt) or to the credit card used to purchase them (assuming it was yours). End of.


That is just bizarre on Apple's part and sucks big time if true, which it seems to be.

Who would also get a receipt along with any gift card from any gift card giver, wether the giver paid cash or by credit card???

I can just imagine the giver's comment as they present the receiver with a nice Apple gift card - and here's the receipt for what I paid for it in case you need it to redeem it toward your Apple purchase. Yeah right!! And not even in Canada you say!! Double Apple suck if I understand the redemption situation correctly.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sucks, but if you're buying a regular MacBook Pro, I would upgrade the RAM later since it is easy to do.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Nah, it's a retina version Dona83.. Can't really upgrade the ram (as far as anyone is aware). 
I've been back and forth on the phone with a manager of the online store and we're seeing what can be done. Nevertheless I've asked to escalate since this affects all Canadians and worse off, my wife was told the gift card would work online. If that's the case and is common, it's possible the staff in-store are not being trained properly. This should be a HUGE point clearly stated by apple staff when they sell these cards.
Canadian class action, anyone?


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

So I saved up with gift cards to get the iphone 5. Apple decides not to sell unlocked iphones at the Apple store. So they tell me to buy it on-line, ok no gift card option. So no iphone 5 for me. Will the store ever sell the 5 unlocked?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Mamma said:


> So I saved up with gift cards to get the iphone 5. Apple decides not to sell unlocked iphones at the Apple store. So they tell me to buy it on-line, ok no gift card option. So no iphone 5 for me. Will the store ever sell the 5 unlocked?


Give it a few weeks... If it follows the US lead from the 4S it'll be about a month.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Mamma said:


> So I saved up with gift cards to get the iphone 5. Apple decides not to sell unlocked iphones at the Apple store. So they tell me to buy it on-line, ok no gift card option. So no iphone 5 for me. Will the store ever sell the 5 unlocked?



I'm sure I read somewhere recently, and maybe it's misinformation, that Apple doesn't allow any gift card credits to be applied to any new Apple Mac or iDevice and many such users were furious, and just as I would be.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere recently, and maybe it's misinformation, that Apple doesn't allow any gift card credits to be applied to any new Apple Mac or iDevice and many such users were furious, and just as I would be.


Untrue. iTunes gift cards can't be used towards Apple hardware.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

pm-r said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere recently, and maybe it's misinformation, that Apple doesn't allow any gift card credits to be applied to any new Apple Mac or iDevice and many such users were furious, and just as I would be.


If it can't be applied to a Mac or idevice what would it be applied too?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

monokitty said:


> Untrue. iTunes gift cards can't be used towards Apple hardware.


Maybe you could provide some info and a method to do so or a link with instructions? And I'm a bit confused with your reply comment.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Maybe you could provide some info and a method to do so or a link with instructions? And I'm a bit confused with your reply comment.


I'm saying there's a difference between Apple Gift Cards and iTunes Gift Cards, which you may or may not have confused with one another in thinking that gift cards can't be used to buy computers. iTunes Gift Cards cannot be used to purchase Apple hardware, while Apple Gift Cards can be used.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------

